

ASCIIwwdc: Searchable full-text transcripts of WWDC sessions - matttthompson
http://asciiwwdc.com

======
pohl
Who else searched for 'wrist'?

[http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=wrist](http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=wrist)

------
mrgrieves
It'd be helpful to have timestamps (or even direct links to points in the
presentation) so that we could refer to the slides for graphs and source.

------
stigi
Mattt strikes again!

This one surely comes in handy. I'm just wondering if Apple will be okay with
the use of the subtitles. I sure hope so!

------
anandabits
This is going to be a really great resource. Thanks for yet another great
contribution to the community Mattt!

------
Splendor
This is great. Where does the transcript data come from?

------
geuis
Please add support for older WWDC events. My test case fails,
[http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=avfoundation](http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=avfoundation)

~~~
ianstallings
I think AV Foundation is two words, separated:
[http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=AV+Foundation](http://asciiwwdc.com/search?q=AV+Foundation)

But yes, all of the archives would be awesome if it's not on there already.

One thing I would suggest is to make the link to the video more obvious. I
thought it was just an apple logo up there for no reason.

------
yapcguy
_> Created by normalizing and indexing video transcript (.srt) files provided
for WWDC videos_

Where are the subtitle files? I've never seen them for download anywhere.

~~~
kenferry
The iOS app uses them. Nicholas Riley was the first I saw to notice and grab
them - presumably he sniffed the wire?

[https://twitter.com/nriley/status/350144466453139457](https://twitter.com/nriley/status/350144466453139457)

[https://twitter.com/nriley/status/350126955993112576](https://twitter.com/nriley/status/350126955993112576)

------
waterlion
ASCII? Really?

